# Laura Mercier Products & Breakouts?



## makeupchicky (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi Gals! I'm new here and this is my first post on this site...so I started using Laura Mercier products a month ago (I was using MAC Studio Fix Foundation/Powder before). I wanted lighter coverage so I started using LM oil-free primer, oil-free tinted moisturizer, and translucent loose setting powder. After using these products for a month, I started breaking out...but I'm not sure if I'm breaking out because of these products or it's just me...I do have acne prone skin and go through phases where I break out and clear up...I want to see if anyone's had similar experiences with LM products. Just trying to get some ideas so I can see if I should continue using the products....(I really love them so I hope I don't have to give them up)!! THANKS! BTW...this is a great site


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi, welcome to Makeuptalk.

I've only tried their foundation and loose powder. Foundation was okay but the loose powder gave me a tiny whitehead sometimes before. But, I don't use the loose powder anymore now, and no more tiny whitehead.

I also heard about their primer causing breakouts on some people.


----------



## kaeisme (Oct 30, 2006)

The only thing that I have tried is the primer..and that works well for me..no breakouts..


----------



## Dubsbelle (Oct 30, 2006)

I have tried the pressed setting powder and oil free liquid foundation. I had no problems with breakouts and I am acne prone.

Although I only used the stuff for 2 days.


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry, I don't use her products. Just wanted to say Welcome to Makeup Talk.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 30, 2006)

hi and welcome!

i used LM foundation for a while and don't remember having issues with breaking out. but this has been some time ago; perhaps the formulation has changed?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 30, 2006)

the only thing of her's ive tried is the blush and some shadows.

so far no problems with them.


----------



## natalierb (Oct 30, 2006)

I actually had the opposite happen to me. I used to use Studio Fix powder and switched to LM tinted moisturizer, and my face cleared up right away. I was shocked! I will never go back to Studio Fix. I also have LM foundation, and don't break out from it (I don't wear it very often though). Everyone's skin is different.


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 30, 2006)

i have their oil free tinted moisturizer and i didn't break out from it.


----------



## beautynista (Oct 30, 2006)

I use LM primer and undercover concealer, and while I am extremely acne-prone, I don't think i've had a break out specifically from the LM products.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 30, 2006)

Welcome to Makeup Talk! I've only used the regular foundation primer, but didn't have any breakouts. I've been wanting to try her oil-free primer and oil-free TM though.


----------



## makeupchicky (Oct 30, 2006)

Thank you guys for all the responses!! I love this site. I have a feeling that I'm breaking out because I'm changing makeup products - that happened to me before. I guess it's just my skin's way of adjusting to them. Also, if anyone is thinking about using LM products, they look great....I love the oil-free TM and the loose setting powder...looks very natural and gives me this glow....now i just need to get rid of the breakouts



....hopefully my skin will adjust and I'll be back to normal


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2006)

i'm sorry to hear you're breaking out! i use the primer and it's fine and i used the oil-free foundation and that was fine. i also use the tinted moisturizer on days i don't need much coverage, and no problems there, either! good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 1, 2006)

All of us have different chemistry, and what works on one person may not work on another.

Haven't tried her stuff, but I've been meaning to.


----------



## makeupchicky (Nov 1, 2006)

thanks for the replies, girls!!! yeah...i think it might just be me! i really like the TM and loose powder look so i want to stick it out...i asked my derm and she said since my TM is oil free it should be ok...i'm gonna continue using it and hopefully my skin clears up....fingers crossed!!


----------



## beautynista (Nov 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeupchicky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the replies, girls!!! yeah...i think it might just be me! i really like the TM and loose powder look so i want to stick it out...i asked my derm and she said since my TM is oil free it should be ok...i'm gonna continue using it and hopefully my skin clears up....fingers crossed!! Good luck! Update us


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck! Update us



ditto!


----------



## chocobon (Nov 3, 2006)

I never used LM but on another forum a lot of girls were complaining about breakouts


----------



## mikavt (Nov 30, 2014)

I also can't use LM without breaking out.  The powders, bronzers and blushes are fine but the tinted moisturizers, primers etc make me break out every time. I switched to Natura Bisse "The Cure."  It works much better for me.


----------



## Kimkimkim (Jan 1, 2020)

makeupchicky said:


> Hi Gals! I'm new here and this is my first post on this site...so I started using Laura Mercier products a month ago (I was using MAC Studio Fix Foundation/Powder before). I wanted lighter coverage so I started using LM oil-free primer, oil-free tinted moisturizer, and translucent loose setting powder. After using these products for a month, I started breaking out...but I'm not sure if I'm breaking out because of these products or it's just me...I do have acne prone skin and go through phases where I break out and clear up...I want to see if anyone's had similar experiences with LM products. Just trying to get some ideas so I can see if I should continue using the products....(I really love them so I hope I don't have to give them up)!! THANKS! BTW...this is a great site


Hi ladies I wanted to add what is causing the breakouts if you are using this powder and you have acne prone skin it’s the cornstarch most likely, And Caprylic Trygliceride ingredient that is of coconut oil with a scientific name. I just want to add that if your acne prone you do not buy a product with bismuth oxychloride or cornstarch or coconut oil. Coconut oil comes under different names. Cosdna, and Skindeep are two good sites to review ingredients.


----------

